# S3 Shifter red plastic ring falling off????



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anybody elses shifter red plastic ring fallen off? Half of mine seems to have come off and won't stay on well. I attached a picture below with an arrow of the piece I'm talking about.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Not that this is helpful but I personally didn't even know I had one of those, let alone know if its falling off. Did it crack or is it affixed by glue that was not sufficient, what's occuring?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

YES! We had ours break in half and would not stay in place like you said when trying to reinstall it. We took it to the dealer and they are ordering the whole part to replace it under warranty.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks lone star! It happened the day I picked it up and it's only a week old! Ill make sure to get it fixed under warranty, glad I'm not the only one


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

icon5585 said:


> Thanks lone star! It happened the day I picked it up and it's only a week old! Ill make sure to get it fixed under warranty, glad I'm not the only one


No problem. I actually laughed when I read your thread thinking wow were not the only ones. Now if they could only fix our metallic ringing sound we have....


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stopped by the dealership today, they said the only way to fix it is to replace the entire shifter and they have one on order, but it's going to be a while since it's from outside the US. How long did your dealership take to get yours?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Still waiting on it. I brought them the car last Wednesday so that should have been when they ordered it. I will call for an update and let you know when I find out more information.


----------



## sciangular (Sep 8, 2015)

*Had Mine Replaced*

My 2016 S3 came with the red ring cracked. I noticed it the second day I had my car and the dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

sciangular said:


> My 2016 S3 came with the red ring cracked. I noticed it the second day I had my car and the dealer replaced it under warranty.


Ditto, it was cracked when I left the dealership the day I purchased it. I thought it would "snap" back in, no dice, they will replace it under warranty, they just don't expect the part to come in very fast


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

icon5585 said:


> Ditto, it was cracked when I left the dealership the day I purchased it. I thought it would "snap" back in, no dice, they will replace it under warranty, they just don't expect the part to come in very fast


I will be taking the car in today to get this part replaced. They had to order the part also but it came in 5 business days later.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

My dealer is giving me issues with it being broken and under warranty... 

Anyone have any exp with this?


----------



## Kretrop (Aug 6, 2014)

Yak Meat said:


> My dealer is giving me issues with it being broken and under warranty...
> 
> Anyone have any exp with this?


Yes. Everyone above you. They all got it replaced under warranty. Not sure what else you're looking for; tell your dealer to honor the warranty, or work with another dealer. Reaching out to Audi might be helpful, too.


----------



## mmmdef (Apr 20, 2010)

I glued mine back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGT03 (Jan 16, 2017)

Common problem. Had mine replaced by dealer for free.


----------



## skymasterztl (Jan 19, 2017)

*Me tooooooo*

My ring just broke in two and one side popped right off. Heading to the stealership this week I guess......


----------



## Octagon888 (Apr 22, 2014)

I had a similar thing happen and used a small amount of clear rtv to fix it. No more issues after that and you couldn't tell once it was dry.


----------

